# Va. Beach Va 2nd annual Bike Bash 5/3



## jd56 (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought I posted this earlier. 
There is bike show at the Va. BEACH VA. oceanfront on May 3rd. I'll post the link as soon as I can get to my computer.
This is the 2nd annual " Spring Bike Bash" for this club..."Altered Suspensions". Sponsored and held at Chicho's Pizza's parking lot. 
Last year was a great show. Altered Suspensions is a low rider / twisted metal bike club in this area.  
There is a show with awards for numerous categories, door prizes,  beer, and food. Possibly a bike ride after the show.
A great chance to show of your relic or ratrod. 
There is an entry fee for each entered show bike, to offset the awards costs.

I as a va. Beach resident hope to get with the other locals to establish a bike club for future rides and perhaps our own events.
So please try to make the show and bring your bike to show off or for the ride afterwards. 
Shows like this are non existent in this beachfront community. We need to show our interests in the vintage bike hobby here.
Help me show our passion.
Call me our email me for mor info.....link to be added shortly.
John
757-613-2334
douglas.jd56@gmail.com


----------



## jd56 (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's their FB page

https://m.facebook.com/events/667839379947295?view=permalink&id=684421038289129&src=email_notif

https://m.facebook.com/events/667839379947295/667859449945288/?notif_t=event_mall_comment

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/81213/


----------



## wspeid (Mar 20, 2014)

That was a great time last year; I was hoping they'd do it again.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 24, 2014)

Only a week away.
Who's going?


----------



## mruiz (Apr 26, 2014)

JD, If the medial Doctor name Jesus allows us, I am planning. I not the 1963 jaguar and the Wasp going maybe some parts if anyone, needs something. I got a new set of wheels for a Balloon bike single speed. Chrome. 
 Mitch


----------



## jd56 (Apr 29, 2014)

Rains all this week before the show this weekend. Makes prepping the show bikes and for sale ones difficult as they havent been iut in the sunlight since the snowstorn.
But thankfully it will be dry and sunny for the weekend and warmer than last year's show.

Still curious who's going?


----------



## jd56 (May 1, 2014)

Guess no members are planning on attending this one?
Supposed to be a beautiful day for a show.


----------



## wspeid (May 1, 2014)

I'll be there, of course.  I'd better start putting things back together.


----------



## jd56 (May 2, 2014)

I hoped you would bill.
Is your Crusader finished yet?


----------

